# Do you think of moving next door to Cambodia?



## lalo27

A lot of expats from Thailand fed up by immigration hassles have been moving to Cambodia recently. Kampong Som, Phnom Penh or Siem Reap have seen dozen of “expat-refugees” from Phuket, Chiang Mai or Pattaya. Cambodia is welcoming everyone at the moment and it’s very and truly easy to stay here, get your one year business visa without going outside the country and start a business at your name. A dream when you have been in Thailand for some years…
Anyway, I am a French expat living in Siem Reap, been here for 15 years and probably be here for some more years.
If you want to come and start a new life in Siem Reap, I might be able to help you as I did for many others, specially if you want to start a business or are looking for a house to buy or to rent.
This is not just about business, I have been long time and knows how everything works here and I like to meet new faces. Let me know and I’ll do what I can…
See you soon.
Bruno


----------



## Extraterrestrial

You are right about immigration issues forcing expats out of Thailand--some married, some with good businesses, some single and fed up with border runs, etc.

I have spent considerable time in Cambodia, especially Sihanoukville. I really like the people (seem friendlier than Thais).

The problem for me is the medical care system in Cambodia. I would like to see it much better before living there full time.

Also, I want to see more positive development in Cambodia. Right now, even though it is developing at a fast pace, it just seems a bit "ancient" compared to Thailand.

I do see it as a place that will eventually be a viable alternative to Thailand. Of course, for many people, it already is.


----------



## oddball

one small point , take a walk inside the new Canadia bank and then talk about how 'Ancient' the development in PP is , it will sure open your eyes , They are also in the proccess of building a modern hospital and have you ever been in the dental hospital ? Where are the BKK ambulances such as the 6 government ones and the many at local hospitals here in PP , I see patients in BKK still being more or less THROWN in the bed of a pickup by none caring , untrained money grubbers who rob the accident victim before he gets medical attention . 

Just a few thoughts for you to ponder .


----------



## Serendipity2

lalo27 said:


> A lot of expats from Thailand fed up by immigration hassles have been moving to Cambodia recently. Kampong Som, Phnom Penh or Siem Reap have seen dozen of “expat-refugees” from Phuket, Chiang Mai or Pattaya. Cambodia is welcoming everyone at the moment and it’s very and truly easy to stay here, get your one year business visa without going outside the country and start a business at your name. A dream when you have been in Thailand for some years…
> Anyway, I am a French expat living in Siem Reap, been here for 15 years and probably be here for some more years.
> If you want to come and start a new life in Siem Reap, I might be able to help you as I did for many others, specially if you want to start a business or are looking for a house to buy or to rent.
> This is not just about business, I have been long time and knows how everything works here and I like to meet new faces. Let me know and I’ll do what I can…
> See you soon.
> Bruno



Bruno,

Thanks for the heads-up on Cambodia. Its nice that there is an alternative to Thailand given the Thai government's lack of caring about it's expat community. I gather one can own property in fee in Cambodia? And live there without all the hassles of visa runs? 

I've spent time in both Phnom Penh and Siem Reap and enjoyed my stay and the people. Is there any "high" ground [cooler weather] in Cambodia? It's mostly pretty flat from what I've seen - which wasn't all that much. I'd love to find a reasonable alternative to Chiang Mai. Are there hill tribes in Cambodia? I know there are in Laos, Vietnam and Thailand - not sure about Cambodia. Cheers

Serendipity2


----------



## lalo27

Serendipity2 said:


> Bruno,
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on Cambodia. Its nice that there is an alternative to Thailand given the Thai government's lack of caring about it's expat community. I gather one can own property in fee in Cambodia? And live there without all the hassles of visa runs?
> 
> I've spent time in both Phnom Penh and Siem Reap and enjoyed my stay and the people. Is there any "high" ground [cooler weather] in Cambodia? It's mostly pretty flat from what I've seen - which wasn't all that much. I'd love to find a reasonable alternative to Chiang Mai. Are there hill tribes in Cambodia? I know there are in Laos, Vietnam and Thailand - not sure about Cambodia. Cheers
> 
> Serendipity2


No visa run here, to own a property is possible with some restrictions - you need some good connections here - and life quiet cool for now.
There is some high grounds in the North East, Mondulkiri and Ratanakiri provinces, the later being more developed and eco-tourism oriented. Lots of hill tribes there.
Bruno


----------



## John B

*crossing the border Thailand to Cambodia with meager possessions*



lalo27 said:


> A lot of expats from Thailand fed up by immigration hassles have been moving to Cambodia recently. Kampong Som, Phnom Penh or Siem Reap have seen dozen of “expat-refugees” from Phuket, Chiang Mai or Pattaya. Cambodia is welcoming everyone at the moment and it’s very and truly easy to stay here, get your one year business visa without going outside the country and start a business at your name. A dream when you have been in Thailand for some years…
> Anyway, I am a French expat living in Siem Reap, been here for 15 years and probably be here for some more years.
> If you want to come and start a new life in Siem Reap, I might be able to help you as I did for many others, specially if you want to start a business or are looking for a house to buy or to rent.
> This is not just about business, I have been long time and knows how everything works here and I like to meet new faces. Let me know and I’ll do what I can…
> See you soon.
> Bruno


Dear Bruno:

Thank you for offering help and advice on the move from Thailand to Cambodia.
This may be your business as welll as a friendly offer, so if I may present my question please and then if you consider any answer a business transaction, you may contact me by personal email if you prefer to respond privately. 

My question: 

I have been resident in Thailand off/on for last 20 years but am now ready to move. I have already found an apartment in Phnom Penh. Now comes the hard part: 
clearing Cambodian customs intact. 

I don't have much - the only items of any value are a couple laptops and peripherals [printer, hard-drives, headsets, etc]. I have a duffle bag of clothes and personal items [bed sheets, toiletries, etc], of course. 

Aside from the above, I also have a couple fans, coffee maker, a couple cheap foldable tables and a couple office swivel chairs, and a bicycle- all the usual, and none all the items in this paragraph are essential: these items can be left behind if you suggest it would make the crossing less lucrative to the Cambodian customs officials.

My pressing concern, and reason for this email to you, is this 
I am on a project from Alaska Magazine in the states. The project will consume the next year or more. So I have about 10 plastic boxes [office size "banker's boxes"] containing nought but books and hard paper files- just paper. These books and papers are of no value to anyone except myself, but these papers are the items that are of most concern to me in the crossing. These represent two years of work, and they must not be "lost". 

Altogether, even traveling with the dispensibles mentioned above, all items would easily fit in back of a small pickup with high sides. Eliminating the dispensibles, traveling with only the requisite boxes of papers and the computers and clothes, all items would fit in a small pickup bed with no special siding- with room left over- there just isn't much, if anything, that has value- except, of course, to me.

So finally, the question: 
I need to haul the gear to the Cambodian crossing, and arrange to have a pickup waiting on the other side to take me to Phnom Penh- simple enough.
But I am terrorized by reports of extortion and/or disappearance of items when clearing [and the walk through with items] of Cambodian customs.

Can you help with paperwork, "crossing palms with silver" if need be, or offer any support, suggestions of carryers, advice, thoughts on what I might do in order to make the crossing as simple, smooth and risk-free as possible? 

Again, I am willing to pay for any reliable service or suggestion you can recommend that would make this crossing less fearful. We can meet in person, too, should you suggest, as I will make one more trip to Phnom Penh before the actual move [scheduled for March of next year]
THANKS FOR ANY SUGGESTIONS!

Yours,
John B


----------



## bcfc

Sounds good. Might take a look next year.


----------



## John B

*Move Thailand to Cambodia Quick, Easy, Cheap?*

Is there a way to bring a half dozen duffle bags of possessions from Thailand to a new residence in Cambodia without having to spend a lot going through customs [the items are worthless to anyone but me: computer, backup drives, clothes, etc., but I know Cambodian customs will want its cut]? 

Getting to Cambodian border is easy. 
Getting met at other side in Cambodia is easy.
It is the Customs office in the middle that is the question.

Are there forms to fill and palms to grease that could expedite the transition, so that nothing is lost and the costs are not more than value of items?

Since the possessions are valueless, virtually, I hope to avoid costly movers, and just do it myself, hauling the load across customs in a cart from one pickup to the next. 

I am not a diplomat or expat with a cush job in Phnom Penh- just after 20 years off/on in Thailand, during which kept a place in small southern town- it is time to move on.

Any advice, experience, suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## SRAhmed

Dear Bruno,

Wanting your advise, I currently live in the UK but have been approached for a job in Siem Reap, I am married with 2 children or 11 and 2 and half years of age.

I have looked at many websites and forums but I cant seem to find anywhere that will give me any feedback on the pros and cons of bringing a family to Cambodia.

Are there any good International schools and is there anything that I need to be wary about before making the decision to relocate.

Your feedback would be gratefully appreciated.

Many thanks

Sue


----------



## singledad541

*Cambodia*

I am a 60 year old retired fireman. I don't have money in the bank but I have about $2300 a month to live on. I like the idea of a business but I am not sure what it would be. IF there is good internet there I could continue selling insurance over the phone. At the same time, I am open to any idea to start or run a business. Any information you can send me would be great.

Greg


----------



## lalo27

*Cambodia*

Hi Greg

The best would be to come here and do a market study, there is a lot of opportunities in Cambodia. Check my website to have an idea of prices: Properties for sale, lease and rent in Siem Reap Angkor Wat area
Best regards

Bruno




singledad541 said:


> I am a 60 year old retired fireman. I don't have money in the bank but I have about $2300 a month to live on. I like the idea of a business but I am not sure what it would be. IF there is good internet there I could continue selling insurance over the phone. At the same time, I am open to any idea to start or run a business. Any information you can send me would be great.
> 
> Greg


----------



## joseph44

singledad541 said:


> I am a 60 year old retired fireman. I don't have money in the bank but I have about $2300 a month to live on. I like the idea of a business but I am not sure what it would be. IF there is good internet there I could continue selling insurance over the phone. At the same time, I am open to any idea to start or run a business. Any information you can send me would be great.
> 
> Greg


As an experienced expert, what about fire-extinguishers, sprinklers, smoke-detectors and of course.......consulting on safety. Could be a 28 hour/day job.
Compared to Thai, the Cambodians are willing to learn, accept advise en speak reasonable English.


----------



## lalo27

Dear Sue
Siem Reap is a pleasant town, you will find a lot of information on the net. 2 good International schools here (look at International School of Siem Reap - International School of Siem Reap) and basically everything you need for life. Been here for 16 years... Check my website to have an idea of price of life here: Properties for sale, lease and rent in Siem Reap Angkor Wat area
Keep in touch
Regards
Bruno



SRAhmed said:


> Dear Bruno,
> 
> Wanting your advise, I currently live in the UK but have been approached for a job in Siem Reap, I am married with 2 children or 11 and 2 and half years of age.
> 
> I have looked at many websites and forums but I cant seem to find anywhere that will give me any feedback on the pros and cons of bringing a family to Cambodia.
> 
> Are there any good International schools and is there anything that I need to be wary about before making the decision to relocate.
> 
> Your feedback would be gratefully appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Sue


----------



## Song_Si

a news resource for Cambodia

Phnom Penh Post - and as part of that publication: Siem Reap Insider

some photos from my last trips to Phnom Penh; I'm back there on the 19th, more cycling planned.


----------



## carolineess

*taking car from thailand to cambodia and back again*

does anyone know whether it is feasible to take a Thai registered car (ownership of two british on retirement visa there) into Cambodia and back again. If so, any particular things one needs to be aware of. Will be in cambodia for two weeks. British passports. REtirement visas in Thailand. UK driving licences (still within validity period in Thailand). car in passport owners' name and driven by same. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Song_Si

Hi

First I'd check with your insurance company - I understand your insurance will not cover you once you cross the border and they may also have information of legal requirements if you do/can; sure you're aware Cambodia drives on the opposite side of the road to Thailand.

a lot of conflicting info, such as this from August 2012:



> I am English and have bought a car in Thailand.
> I wanted to take the car to Cambodia for a month on holiday. I got the Purple Book car passport in Thailand and had all documents about the car (e.g. log book). I made the border crossing at Aranyaprathet/Poipet. The Thai border side were happy to let me drive through.
> The Cambodia side refused me permission to drive into Cambodia.
> The reason was that my car is left hand drive.
> I suggested that I might "buy" a special permit but they would not budge. All I could do is turn round and park my car in one of the Casino parking lots between the two borders. From there it was taxi to Phnom Penh where it has been confirmed by my girlfriends brother (a policeman) that left hand drive cars cannot be brought into Cambodia. This is weird as Cambodia used to drive on the left and there are loads of old cars that are right hand drive.


and



> RHD cars were banned in Cambodia in 2001.
> All cars were supposed to be converted to LHD or be confiscated.
> The law has not been enforced but it's still in place


Other searches found people saying 'no problem', except that the permit is only for the province of Cambodia you cross into eg Koh Kong but cannot drive to Sihanoukville .

I do not know. Crossed the border several times last year by minivan, and note that a change of vehicle is required at the border.

When you find out - appreciate if you could update this forum, thanks


----------



## kiwi_nik

Is Cambodia cheaper to live in IF you're working there i.e. living within the Cambodian economy as a qualified Science Teacher with TEFL qualifications?


----------



## davejones

Never been to Cambodia, so don't really now what it's like. But I assume it's much less developed than Thailand, so I wouldn't consider living there. I may check it out soon though. I've chosen to live in Thailand, and don't have any via hassles at all, so that's not a reason for me to move. In nay case, I want to live in a place of my choosing, not live just anywhere because getting a visa is easier. If I wanted to avoid visa hassles I would have stayed in the UK. 

Choosing a place to live based on the ease of getting a visa seems a bit odd to me. Better to choose where you really want to live, and then find a way to make it happen. But if someone likes Cambodia, then by all means give it a go. But don't put up with what you consider to be an inferior place just because visas are less hassle. You will likely replace one hassle with several new ones. E.g. hassle of getting to a good hospital, hassle of finding good transportation, hassle of getting goods you can't get in Cambodia, etc, etc, etc.


----------

